# come applicare una patch

## drudox

Salve a tutti , e` un po` una nomanda da nOOb ma .. io non ho mai dovuto applicare una patch a un file ..   :Embarassed: 

qualcuno potrebbe spiegarmi come si fa` ? in particolare ho la necessita di applicare questa patch  http://source.netsurf-browser.org/netsurf.git/commit/?id=a29e9589f6bd54e258805bef367528a18d7b0c2b

dato il bug segnalato in questo post https://github.com/RobotLocomotion/libbot/issues/3 ovvero al package gtk+-2.24.25

Se qualcuno puo` illuminarmi   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sabayonino

ciao

puoi dare una occhiata al wikik : https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki//etc/portage/patches

ps : fai un check comunque al log : https://packages.gentoo.org/packages/x11-libs/gtk+

----------

